# шрифты и LCD монитор

## Andrej

Купил себе LCD 17 Vievsonic и шрифты на нем выглядят мягко говоря не очень, по сравнению с CRT   :Evil or Very Mad:  каки оптимальные натройки надо делать для lcd монитора freetype надо перекомилировать или в Генте по умоланию все стоит? Включать или выключить сглаживание, чтоб смотреть было нормально

----------

## YD

Надо включить font anti-aliasing. Более подробно можно найти в www.gentoo-wiki.com.

----------

## Andrej

нашел там субпиксельное рендеренг, записал в fonts.conf шрифты стали еще хуже, и русский пропал

----------

## Nelud

Цитата из fonts.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE.
> 
> IT WILL BE REPLACED WHEN FONTCONFIG IS UPDATED.
> 
> LOCAL CHANGES BELONG IN 'local.conf'.

 

У меня тоже LCD монитор. Мой local.conf:

```
<?xml version="1.0"?>

<!DOCTYPE fontconfig SYSTEM "fonts.dtd">

<!-- /etc/fonts/local.conf file for local customizations -->

<fontconfig>

<!-- Enable sub-pixel rendering -->

        <match target="font">

                <edit name="rgba" mode="assign"><const>rgb</const></edit>

        </match>

        <match target="font">

                <test qual="any" name="size" compare="less">

                        <double>18</double>

                </test>

                <edit name="antialias" mode="assign">

                        <bool>false</bool>

                </edit>

        </match> 

</fontconfig>
```

Как видишь, антиалайзинг отключён для мелких шрифтов, сабпиксел рендеринг - включён. В файрфоксе шрифты к нормальному виду так и не удалось привести... В остальном везде - всё отлично. В xorg.conf у меня в самом начале прописан шрифт terminus, потом corefonts, потом шрифты cronyx...

----------

## YD

Смотрити wiki внимательней, надо в файлике FF поковырять.

----------

## Balancer

Как владелец двух LCD (дома и на работе), скажу, что сильно зависит от качества LCD. При одних и тех же настройках (и порядке субпикселей) имею идеальное качество шрифтов на Samsung 710N и весьма посредственное - на Benq FP747. При чём, что забавно - сделаешь скриншот на работе, принесёшь домой - шрифты идеальны. На работе - ужас  :Very Happy: 

(Хотя, м.б., это не монитор, а видео - на работе NVidia 5900, дома - Radeon 9600).

----------

## YD

У меня вот тоже Samsung 710N, всё идеально (:

----------

## Nelud

Извините за глупое предположение, но может просто картинка на мониторе не отконфигурирована? Т.е. если нажать кнопку Autoconfig, то не поможет?

 *YD wrote:*   

> Смотрити wiki внимательней, надо в файлике FF поковырять.

 

Настроил!! Оказывается надо было компилить с флагом moznoxft

----------

## viy

 *Nelud wrote:*   

> Настроил!! Оказывается надо было компилить с флагом moznoxft

 

Э-э-э...

Может с выключенным флагом (-moznoxft)?

----------

## Nelud

 *viy wrote:*   

> Э-э-э...
> 
> Может с выключенным флагом (-moznoxft)?

 

Нет, всё правильно, с ВКЛЮЧЁННЫМ флагом.

```
$ emerge -pv mozilla-firefox

[ebuild   R   ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-1.0.4  -debug -gnome -java +ldap -mozdevelop +moznoxft -mozsvg -mozxmlterm -xinerama -xprint 0 kB
```

Как раз теперь у меня огнелис и начал слушаться настроек из вики - а до этого ему все эти freetype'ные настройки были по барабану.

----------

## Balancer

 *Nelud wrote:*   

> Извините за глупое предположение, но может просто картинка на мониторе не отконфигурирована? Т.е. если нажать кнопку Autoconfig, то не поможет?

 

Да уж настроено перенастроено... И в автомате, и вручную...  :Very Happy:  Всё равно, буквы "мохнатые" получаются. По идее нужно тестировать с другой видюхой, или монитор на другом компе, чтобы виновника определить, но я смирился  :Smile: 

А вот дома - удовольствие. Во многих местах шрифты приятнее, чем в винде смотрятся. При чём для мелких шрифтов антиалиазинг выключать не приходится, без него - хуже  :Smile: 

----------

